# In a pickle!



## Limey999 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello,
As a newbie, some information.

My husband and I are UK citizens but have been living in Canada for many years.
We decided we would like to spend our remaining years in Greece, and started to long process of learning how to get there. A long process!

Anyhow, seems we have missed the bus as far as the December 20 restrictions apply. We have an apartment to sell so it’s going to be Spring 2020 by the time we get there.
What with no Brexit yet agreed (yawn), I think we have little or no chance of ever being able to get an S1 form, and the cost of private coverage is above our means. Seems like it’s back to Blighty for us then, or are we restricted there also?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Limey999 (Nov 30, 2019)

*? An answer ?*

Well digging since 5am this morning I’ve come across an answer, although I can’t yet post a link.

Seems the Greek government have stated that with or without a deal, UK citizens will be able to get the same levels of health care even after the December 20 2019 date which is mentioned all over the place!


----------



## Limey999 (Nov 30, 2019)

I will post the link as soon as I pass the ‘five posts rule!’


----------



## Limey999 (Nov 30, 2019)

*Link for expats*

Here is the promised link which may save our bacon.

https://www.keeptalkinggreece.com/2019/02/19/greece-uk-nationals-expats-brexit/


----------

